# Seeking servers/groups + 1x1 partners!



## EchoFracture (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi forum friends! 

I'm a regular writer/roleplayer who has been in the scene for a little over 15 years now and am currently looking to expand my horizons. 

Like the title says I'm primarily searching for a group setting, either a discord server, a forum, something like that but I'm also down for some 1x1 story-centric stuff!

I'm NOT looking for things that heavily revolve around fetishes/kinks. NSFW is fine, but I'd rather that not be the main focus of my writing at this time. 

I love character development and world building above most else so if that sounds like your thing or you know of a group that's looking for active new members, hit me up. ♥

My favored genres are fantasy, horror, mystery and sci-fi but I'll try just about anything once! Fandoms I have experience/interest in at the moment are the Alien vs. Predator universe (Yautja OCs), Warcraft/World of Warcraft, and Monster Hunter.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 18, 2020)

Seems nice! Would you like to try a 1x1 plot? You seem to have nice favorites, and we could work something out for sure!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 23, 2020)

EchoFracture said:


> Hi forum friends!
> 
> I'm a regular writer/roleplayer who has been in the scene for a little over 15 years now and am currently looking to expand my horizons.
> 
> ...



I do a lot of non-sexual rp's, I also have a vast array of characters to choose from. I have my own Discord server, but you'd have to deal with the Sonic fandom.


----------



## EchoFracture (Nov 26, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Seems nice! Would you like to try a 1x1 plot? You seem to have nice favorites, and we could work something out for sure!


Sure! Hit me up in DMs? c:


Jaredthefox92 said:


> I do a lot of non-sexual rp's, I also have a vast array of characters to choose from. I have my own Discord server, but you'd have to deal with the Sonic fandom.


Hey! I'm totally fine with that. I'm not familiar with the fandom but don't have anything against it.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 27, 2020)

EchoFracture said:


> Sure! Hit me up in DMs? c:
> 
> Hey! I'm totally fine with that. I'm not familiar with the fandom but don't have anything against it.


I'll be sure to do so pal!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 27, 2020)

EchoFracture said:


> Sure! Hit me up in DMs? c:
> 
> Hey! I'm totally fine with that. I'm not familiar with the fandom but don't have anything against it.



Okay, well here it is. Just know that if anyone acts out I will be forced to preform disciplinary action. This goes for everyone.









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 27, 2020)

Monster Hunter, eh? Well say no more, as I may or may not (but most certainly am) pretty Rathy and know my way quite well around that sorta stuff! I could certainly help quite a bit when it comes to cooking up a plot set inside the MH world, if that just so happens to pique your interest!


----------



## Bllst (Nov 27, 2020)

I adore world-building, particularly for sci-fi realms! If you're still looking, I'd love to get involved.

I did some sci-fi/horror writing a few years back for some indie magazines, and I've been missing it.


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 3, 2020)

Hmm, I do have a Discord group server that might interest you. It's still a work progress but I feel like with enough people onboard we could get it up in running very soon!


----------

